# Meet Oscar



## NatnRoo (Jun 9, 2012)

this is my new baby oscar! I bought him from a breeder  he is going to be neutered when he is old enough so he can be a cagemate to my other rat olive who just lost her cagemate


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol My boyfriend and I have an orange tabby named Oscar. Your guy looks really cute. =P


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh wow he is so cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

How super adorable 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

He's cute, sorry about your loss.


----------



## hoofprints-n-hearts (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh! He is the most adorable little thing!!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Can I have him?! He's adorable! I love his markings!! <3


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

If he was female, I'd probably call him Dairy.


----------



## NatnRoo (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks everyone  i think he's one of the cutest rats i have ever seen  but i might be a little biased  he is REALL shy...gonna take a little bit for him to come out of his shell i think


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I think shy rats are the best xD
Because when you eventually gain their trust its so rewarding! Good luck with him!

Omg, I just want him. His little face!!!!!!!! I can't cope.


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness he is precious!


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

So so cute! :O


----------

